# Смещение позвонка



## Вячеслав 12 (29 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте доктор, в общем моя проблема такова. 
Примерно пол года назад устроился работать в бар, все бы ничего, но после смены ужасно болела спина, именно в одном месте. как то раз пощупал и понял что один позвонок как бы немного впал внутрь, лето закончилось, закончил работать, начал ходить на учебу, про боль забыл. Месяца два назад начал ходить в тренажерный зал, все бы ничего но спина напоминает о себе, я хочу серьезно начать заниматься, веса увеличиваются, а я боюсь за спину, делаю приседания, становую, без них никак. Раньше на мед осмотрах всегда признавали спину здоровой, то есть сколиоза нет, небольшая сутулость может есть только. Пошел в больницу, хирург - травматолог посмотрел сказал: "ну смещение и смещение" пальцами прощупывается что два соседних позвонка выше и ниже того который смещен находятся на одном уровне, а он вдавлен на 0,5 см где то. послал на снимок, поставили остеохондроз,но дело в том что снимок грудного отдела, но мне кажется там не все позвонки сфотаны, мой больной позвонок находится примерно где цепляется последнее ребро, может даже ниже, я не очень в анатомии, написали небольшая ротация позвонков. Я думал может на растяжку позвоночника пошлют. Мне кажется никакого остеохондроза не может быть, боль именно локальная в этом сегменте, мне кажется если так дальше будет, то вылезет грыжа надо что то делать. Потом пошел к неврологу, те же слова, ну смещение и что? у вас остеохондроз поэтому и болит. снимок есть,но повторюсь мне кажется позвонка моего там нет.


----------



## La murr (29 Апр 2014)

*Вячеслав 12*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, предоставьте для врачей форума больше информации о себе: Ваш возраст, рост, вес, регион проживания.


----------



## Вячеслав 12 (29 Апр 2014)

Возраст 18 лет, вес 75 кг, не толстый Томская область, город Томск.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2014)

Так сделайте снимок нужного места. лучше МРТ. Стоимость 7-10 коктейлей.


----------



## doclega (30 Апр 2014)

Не вижу смещения на данных снимках.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Апр 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> лучше МРТ. Стоимость 7-10 коктейлей.


Не пойму, то ли у Вас коктейли такие дорогие, то ли МРТ такое дешевое... У нас недорогое МРТ - 2500 и очередь.


Вячеслав 12 написал(а):


> хирург - травматолог посмотрел сказал: "ну смещение и смещение"


Это он сгоряча. Остистые отростки часто бывают разной высоты. Обратитесь к нормальному массажисту, пусть Вас полечит. Должно помочь.


----------



## Вячеслав 12 (2 Май 2014)

Ну а что можете сказать по этим снимкам в зале можно заниматься, становая присяд? А какие позвонки тут вообще изображены?


----------



## doclega (5 Май 2014)

Вячеслав 12 написал(а):


> А какие позвонки тут вообще изображены?


Ваши 

А если серьёзно, то грудные. На хорошем цифровом снимке, похоже что с PACS ПО....- сколиоз 1 ст. , но не очень хорошо оцифровано... Вообще-то у Вас всё написано в заключении и какой отдел позвоночника снят и т д.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Май 2014)

Вячеслав 12 написал(а):


> в зале можно заниматься, становая присяд?


Это в основном зависит от целей, которые Вы перед собой ставите. Если для здоровья, то заниматься не нужно - здоровья это особого не принесет. Если для славы и денег, то занимайтесь пока здоровья хватит. А закончится, будете лечиться.


----------



## Вячеслав 12 (27 Май 2014)

я бы хотел узнать еще вот что, исправить то можно это в 18 лет, хожу месяца 3 в зал и пока что результатов нет, заккачиваю спину разнообразными упражениями, но толку то. Может стоит на плавание походить. Я даже не знаю как описать, сейчас у меня так:если стараюсь выпрямиться, вытянуть спину, кифоз вроде как уходит, лордоз остается, но нижние ребра выпирают вперед, я думаю это все из -за кифоза, и гиперлордоз и ребра которые выпирают. Подскажите как исправить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2014)

Смещение уже не беспокоит?
Что исправить-то надо понимать. Посмотреть надо. Снимки. Фото.
А так можно только посоветовать физические тренировки. Они всем полезны.


----------



## Вячеслав 12 (28 Май 2014)

снимок выше, но дело в том что я не могу понять есть там этот позвонок или нет, по моему подсчету это примерно 10-11 грудной позвонок, вы посмотрев своим глазом можете определить этот позвонок есть на снимке или нужно другой снимок сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2014)

Смещения у Вас нет. А остальное больше самоприслушивание.


----------

